# 2003 M3



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

hey i was wondering if the 2003 M3 is really going to have a v-8 and 30 more horse power....well thats what i heard and i just wanted to know if that was true


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I haven't read anything from any reputable source that has said that. Maybe in 2004 or in the CSL if it ever materializes? :dunno:


--SONET


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

SONET said:


> *I haven't read anything from any reputable source that has said that. Maybe in 2004 or in the CSL if it ever materializes? :dunno:
> 
> --SONET *


AFAIK, if BMW produces the CSL, it will have 17HP more (350HP total), but still a 3.2l I6...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> AFAIK, if BMW produces the CSL, it will have 17HP more (350HP total), but still a 3.2l I6... *


yup, but since it will tip the scales at less than 3000lbs (in concept form), the car will be MUCH faster in all regards 

btw, WTF does "AFAIK" mean? :dunno:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> yup, but since it will tip the scales at less than 3000lbs (in concept form), the car will be MUCH faster in all regards
> 
> btw, WTF does "AFAIK" mean? :dunno: *


Sure, it'll be much faster. My answer was focusing on the question... 

*A*s *F*ar *A*s *I* *K*now...  AFAIK, at least...


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The next S4 will have a V8.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *The next S4 will have a V8. *


Uh... Yeah... But...


----------



## kc325xi (Apr 16, 2002)

i was wondering if there are any 4door M3 made by BMW???
because i just saw it today...  
as i remember it only M3 copue available right?:tsk:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

there were many 4 door E36 M3's made


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

kc325xi said:


> *i was wondering if there are any 4door M3 made by BMW???
> because i just saw it today...
> as i remember it only M3 copue available right?:tsk: *


E36 (97-98) - yes
E46 - no. Coupe only. If you saw an "E46 M3/4" on the road, it was probably a "highly modded" sedan with an M3 badge. Unless BMW in Canada is onto something nobody else knows...


----------



## kc325xi (Apr 16, 2002)

Thank you so much^^:thumbup:


----------

